# X3 2006 heated seat problem



## Danny tower op (3 mo ago)

Hi chaps.

This morning i Discovered that my heated seats have decided go on the blink.

Basically, (and this dose apply to both) when I push the button all three lights flash up and off immediately before I've even let go of the button, like I said I get the exact same response from the passenger seat. 
Don't suppose anyone has had a similar problem and found the solution, I'd be very appreciative for any help to point me in the right direction..


----------

